

On Delegation & Trusting Your Team - adii
http://www.woothemes.com/2011/04/trusting-your-team/

======
bendtheblock
Basically: Let go and trust your team. Nice example though.

I saw a similar article earlier in the week that stressed an important point.
When delegating, make sure your team understand _why_ you are doing something.
Give them context so that they understand what the outcome of their activity
should be. Not "refactor commenting MVC" but "users are complaining that
commenting is slow and are leaving the site". Make the best use of their time
and yours by giving them the information and opportunity to meet the
overarching objective without your interference. That also frees up your time
to spend more effectively.

~~~
adii
Yeah, I like that mentality. I've always tried to rather communicate the end
goal of a certain strategy or campaign to the team and let them decide how to
go about getting us there.

For me part of that methodology is saying that I'm good at strategy stuff, but
I'm not a developer and I thus need to trust in the skills that I have hired!

------
ericHosick
I'm currently filling out a new team and found that the team, as a whole, does
a better job of "hiring" than I could. I figure if I want teams that are
"self-managed" then the teams should be able to to hire (and fire) their own
members.

~~~
adii
This exact same thing popped up in a discussion in the office today: exist
team members were critiquing a potential new hire. Was so refreshing to get
that input, instead of just having to rely on our (as founders) own judgement.

